# Third Year Running for Gold Award in "Audi Club Events"



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

With great pleasure I can announce that the TT Owners Club brought home the Gold Award for "Audi Club Events" at the annual Audi Driver Awards at the weekend. This is the third year running that our club has taken the top prize in this category with particular recognition this year for our main event at Rockingham which took place in July. The award, presented by James of JBS / Custom Code, was collected by myself and John H during what I'm told was the best attended gala evening in the history of Audi Driver International.










Earlier that evening we had been welcomed at Swindon Audi for a champagne reception where the highlight was the array of new Audi models in the showroom all in Ibis White. Also outside the dealership we had been guided in by an impressive show of daytime running lights lining the forecourt, again from all of the current Audi range.





































The daytime part of Audi Driver International was also a huge achievement for the TTOC with over 20 cars on our stand, we were actually struggling to fit everyone in our space. This is the best attendance the club has made at ADI over the years we have been participating in the club display area.










With such a great presence and achievement by the TTOC during the whole event I can only say this is just the start of what the current new committee has to offer. With more of the newly appointed committee members now settled into their roles I can only say to watch this space over the coming weeks for some interesting developments within the club.

I want to thank everyone who voted for us, without the support from our members and also others who reside on this forum we would not be able to achieve what we have done. I also want to thank Dani, John, Cam, Sally, and Julie for all of their help and efforts over the weekend, and also to Mark and Clive and the rest of the outgoing committee who have made this possible. I'm hoping next year will be even better for the TTOC. From this display it has not only shown that the club is back on track after the committee changes, but that we are clearly going from strength to strength.

Nick


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congratulations to you all - past and present committee

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats 3 cheers for the TTOC


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice one nick and congratulations to the TTOC  
it was a good night indeed 

looking forward to making it 4 in a row next year with the committee and all the TTOC members making it happen 8)

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done guys, with all due respect and congratulations to you all...

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats 3 cheers for the TTOC


I beleive you yourself need some congratulating dont you? :wink:

I was delighted to see its not just us lot you hammer into the ground with your detailing, its everyone!

'Best Modified' and 'Best overall' winner at theis year's ADI and an armful of AutoGlym products. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

BLEEDIN' SHOW-OFF! 

Well done mate, and congrats. Keeping the flag flying for the beauty of the TT.

Even with my most objective head on, I thought the TTOC stand had the best prepped and turned out cas at the show by a long long way (amazing what a bit of tyre shine can do! :lol: ). [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers Cam


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Well Done To Us All [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very well done guys!


----------

